# Does my perfect dog even exist



## Mister-Maple (Mar 11, 2021)

I know that this is a long shot but before i settle on either a mal or dutchy I have to ask. Does anyone know of any breed that is medium to large in size. high in drive capable of both herding and protection work. That can tolerate being outdoors hiking and backpacking long distances in both hot and cold weather as well as rain for prolonged periods that is not one of the aforementioned breeds.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Dogs capable of that do exist.

But I doubt those combined abilities are anywhere near reliable in any breed, and absolutely moving further from that kind of diversity fast.
Individuals in breeds capable of that sort of duality are ....less predictable. Getting harder to find every year.

It more about the right individual, than breed.
I've found some great crosses, though unless you are actually familiar with both parents its obviously much harder to get any handle on what you have to work with. Some one experienced with assessing dogs/pups can reduce that risk greatly.

Beyond that, no matter the breed or lack of, what you are willing to put into the relationship and training is where the value gets real.
There may a lot less than ideal in the dog you end up with, but with a stable dog there are ways to work with what you have and often turn problems into assets or relationship building.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

perfect dogs only exist with perfect owners. it's not about finding the 'right' dog breed and a good dog is not something you can order on line. 
- not a long shot question, but too idealistic and general in nature to be answered in an on line forum


----------



## vivapower (May 17, 2021)

For herding I usually see german shepherd. They are great for hiking and long-distance walking but I think they just need extra covering for cold seasons.


----------

